# CRUFTS 2012 live stream link



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Just putting this on a separate thread so that it's easy to find.

The live stream link for all four days of Crufts this year is on:

OfficialCrufts's Channel - YouTube

But check it out before then - there are literally hiundreds of videos on this site from previous years - from all disciplines - flyball, agility, HTM etc etc as well as showing - that will really get you in the mood!


----------



## Longton Flyball (Nov 6, 2011)

Thank you for the thread.

Hope to go saturday afternoon after flyball.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Just bumping this up - agility on at the moment - heelwork to music freestyle competition at 11.10


----------



## brademo (May 2, 2012)

Interested in streaming your own events? Learn everything you need to live stream events and build an engaged audiencets. Learn more here mmastream.cc


----------

